# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  في قاعة 7

## أميرة قوس النصر

من الامور المحببه على قلبي هي محاضرات الصباح ففي هذا الوقت تستمعت فعلا بالمادة وطريقه شرح الدكتور 
وفي حقيقه الامر ان المهندس عماد من اكثر المهندسين قدره على ايصال معلومة للطلاب 
ولكن وكما يقال لاشي كامل فعلي احتمال المزعجين القابعين تحت القاعه 7 فاما ان نغلق النوافذ في قاعه يصعب فتح بابها لانه الطلاب الجالسين في الخارج اكثر من الداخل ، وفي قاعه تحتوي على على الاقل  50 طالب او ان احتمل الاغاني المختلطة التي تصدر من الطلاب وكاننا في مطعم وليس في  جامعه يحق لنا ان نشعر بالهدوء اثناء المحاضرة .
احيانا يتهئ لي ان لا احد يستمع تلك المخلوطة سواي او انني المنزعجة الوحيده منها .
الا انني لا القي باللوم على الطلاب فهم فعلا لا يستطيعون للان تصديق الواقع الذي يعيشونه ولا تستطيع عقولهم الصغيره احتمال فكره اننا في جامعه ، وانما هي مكان لتفريع طقاتهم العاطفيه باغاني باذواق اغرب من اشكالهم .
واجد ان الاغلب لديهم اجماع على اغاني المزوج الصباحيه التي ربما تصلح لدبكات شبابيه ،وهناك من تجده قد وصلت به درجة الياس 
لاغاني تغم النفس بالحزن  وتبعث على البكاء ولا يقف الامر هنا  فصاحبنا المعذب لا يكتفي بالاستماع اليها مرة واحده بل تبقى تلك الاغنيه طوال الساعه وهي تتردد الي مسمعي الى ان يمل او ان اخرج  انا من تلك القاعه .
انصح الجميع بلانضمام الى محاضرتنا الصباحيه ،والتعرف شخصيا على المتعه الحقيقه التي نشعر بها كل صباح 

مها عزمي

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

*والله معك حق.....*
*احكيلك شو الحل.....ما تحضري المحاضرة ....احسن*



*وبتمنالك التوفيق.....*

----------


## حسناء الربيع

شو  اسم الماده وكيف المهندس عماد معكو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كل واحد شايف هالمصايب بمحاضرتو ... لاتنصحي حد يجي يشوف شو بصير معك لانو كمان هالشي بصير معنا ... انا بالنسبة الي وصلت لدرجة اليأس من هالكلية واقلمت نفسي على التركيز مع هالازعاج ... وحتى صارت عندي عادة من لما دخلت هالكلية ...ولما ادرس بالبيت بطلت اعرف ادرس من غير ازعاج صرت اروح ادرس بغرفة التلفزيون وبنص الازعاج لحتى ادخل بمووود الدراسة :1a9661cee1: ...بعد ما كنت متعود على الدراسة بجو هادي بنسبة 99% ...سبحانو مغير الاحوال :1a9661cee1:  اما الان مستعد ابسط بنص الحسبة المركزية وادرس عادي ما في مشكلة :SnipeR (72):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شايف  هاي احدى فوائد جامعتنا الله يخليها يارب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شو  اسم الماده وكيف المهندس عماد معكو


الكهرومغناطسيه
والله المهندس  عماد لو يعطيني ثلاث محاضرات مع بعض بحسش فيهم  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*واجد ان الاغلب لديهم اجماع على اغاني المزوج الصباحيه التي ربما تصلح لدبكات شبابيه ...*
*هاد الرواق عندهم عالصبح .. مش فيروز بطلت تنفع ..!!!*
*الله يعينك .. وحاولي احكي للدكتور انه يبعدهم ..*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما بدي هالفائدة مسامحهم فيها :1a9661cee1:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شو بدك احلى من هيك  يا احمد؟؟
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيكي العافية اميرة

----------


## جسر الحياة

> من الامور المحببه على قلبي هي محاضرات الصباح ففي هذا الوقت تستمعت فعلا بالمادة وطريقه شرح الدكتور 
> وفي حقيقه الامر ان المهندس عماد من اكثر المهندسين قدره على ايصال معلومة للطلاب 
> ولكن وكما يقال لاشي كامل فعلي احتمال المزعجين القابعين تحت القاعه 7 فاما ان نغلق النوافذ في قاعه يصعب فتح بابها لانه الطلاب الجالسين في الخارج اكثر من الداخل ، وفي قاعه تحتوي على على الاقل 50 طالب او ان احتمل الاغاني المختلطة التي تصدر من الطلاب وكاننا في مطعم وليس في جامعه يحق لنا ان نشعر بالهدوء اثناء المحاضرة .
> احيانا يتهئ لي ان لا احد يستمع تلك المخلوطة سواي او انني المنزعجة الوحيده منها .
> الا انني لا القي باللوم على الطلاب فهم فعلا لا يستطيعون للان تصديق الواقع الذي يعيشونه ولا تستطيع عقولهم الصغيره احتمال فكره اننا في جامعه ، وانما هي مكان لتفريع طقاتهم العاطفيه باغاني باذواق اغرب من اشكالهم .
> واجد ان الاغلب لديهم اجماع على اغاني المزوج الصباحيه التي ربما تصلح لدبكات شبابيه ،وهناك من تجده قد وصلت به درجة الياس 
> لاغاني تغم النفس بالحزن وتبعث على البكاء ولا يقف الامر هنا فصاحبنا المعذب لا يكتفي بالاستماع اليها مرة واحده بل تبقى تلك الاغنيه طوال الساعه وهي تتردد الي مسمعي الى ان يمل او ان اخرج انا من تلك القاعه .
> انصح الجميع بلانضمام الى محاضرتنا الصباحيه ،والتعرف شخصيا على المتعه الحقيقه التي نشعر بها كل صباح 
> 
> مها عزمي


 
مرحبا مها ..

أنا رح كون كتير صريح معك ..

أنا وأصحابي من الطلاب الي بنجلس عن القاعه 7 ..  بس أكيد ما بنسمع للأغاني هناك .. طبعا لأنه مافي أماكن كتير للاستراحه بالكليه .. الكليه بطلت تسع حتى استراحة الطلبه ..

وأنا كرئيس للاتحاد .. رح وقف ضد هالشغله بالأخص وخلي الأمن يمنع جلوسهم عند القاعات .. مع إنو الأمن تبعونا ما شاء الله عليهم .. وفهمك كفايه .. بس رح إعمل كل جهدي ورح وصل هالشغله للعميد بإذن الله .. وأنا متأكد إنو العميد رح يوخد الشغله بعين النظر ..

شكرا إلك مها ..

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  الله يعينكم ... بصير عنا قصص بس مش زيكم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مرحبا مها ..
> 
> أنا رح كون كتير صريح معك ..
> 
> أنا وأصحابي من الطلاب الي بنجلس عن القاعه 7 ..  بس أكيد ما بنسمع للأغاني هناك .. طبعا لأنه مافي أماكن كتير للاستراحه بالكليه .. الكليه بطلت تسع حتى استراحة الطلبه ..
> 
> وأنا كرئيس للاتحاد .. رح وقف ضد هالشغله بالأخص وخلي الأمن يمنع جلوسهم عند القاعات .. مع إنو الأمن تبعونا ما شاء الله عليهم .. وفهمك كفايه .. بس رح إعمل كل جهدي ورح وصل هالشغله للعميد بإذن الله .. وأنا متأكد إنو العميد رح يوخد الشغله بعين النظر ..
> 
> شكرا إلك مها ..


جد الوضع مزري يا عمر عندي محاضرتين الصبح اشي مقرف وموادنا كهربا يعني لازم تركز بس المكس تاع الاغاني بسطلك سطل  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اذا ع قاعه 7 مش مهم
كيف قاعه 1 ...
بتحس حالك عايش الاغنيه ومتفاعل معها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

نيالكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

الله يفرجها علينا  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

الله يفرجها عليكو
يا حرام :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اوه ريسنا داخل حامي
> 
> بس نصيحة يا عمر::::::::::
> (( انك اذا نا ديت لم تُسمع
> 
> واذا اسمعت اسمعت ميت))
> 
> no hope


لو سمحت مش دفاع عن عمر بس عمر لما رد انا واثق انه رح يساعدنا بتخفيف المشكلة  فما في داعي  للسخريه

----------


## جسر الحياة

> جد الوضع مزري يا عمر عندي محاضرتين الصبح اشي مقرف وموادنا كهربا يعني لازم تركز بس المكس تاع الاغاني بسطلك سطل


 
أوكي مها .. إن شاء الله خير ..




> اوه ريسنا داخل حامي
> 
> بس نصيحة يا عمر::::::::::
> (( انك اذا نا ديت لم تُسمع
> 
> واذا اسمعت اسمعت ميت))
> 
> no hope


 
لا يا الصقر الذهبي .. 

بس المعضله هون .. لما تكون المشكله من الطلبه أنفسهم .. يعني يصعب هنا السيطرة عليها .. ولكن متل ما حكيت لمها إن شاء الله خير ..


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> لو سمحت مش دفاع عن عمر بس عمر لما رد انا واثق انه رح يساعدنا بتخفيف المشكلة فما في داعي للسخريه


 

ما عليكي مها .. عادي مو مشكله .. 

وإن شاء الله رح تلاحظي التغيير ..

 :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

فعلا قاعة 7 مزعجة جدا المحاضرات فيها وانا بالصيفي اخذت فيها محاضرتين الصبح و جبر خطي - تحليل و تصميم و كان الوضع مزري خصوصا بمحاضرة السيستيم لأنه وقتها كان كل الطلاب يقعدوا و يشربوا قهوة و يسمعوا فيروز همه و كل الكلية و كان الدكتور فراس كل ساعة يطلع عليهم من الشباك زي المدرسة و يبهدلهم بس لا حياة لمن تنادي
بس بحمد ربي اني اسقطت المادة و خلصت منها و من القاعة

----------


## العراب89

مشكلة كبيرة

اليوم كانوا بيسمعوا  اغاني

مابعرف طلاب من القلة

----------

